# Kindle in Target



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

So, I was walking around Target this morning and all of a sudden I felt this warm feeling come over. I looked to my left and I saw this.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

This is a first official confirmation.  Thanks for the pics, as I haven't been to Target for a while.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

loca said:


> This is a first official confirmation. Thanks for the pics, as I haven't been to Target for a while.


I'm in Target everyday but usually just for a quick run in. I decided to walk around and was very happy when I found it.


----------



## Noni (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this picture. There's not a Target near by but I've been curious about what the display would look like.


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

What kind of covers are they selling to go with them?
Might be something to keep in mind in case one would want/need a quick replacement cover or something.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

blazfglori said:


> What kind of covers are they selling to go with them?
> Might be something to keep in mind in case one would want/need a quick replacement cover or something.


They are selling Belkin ones. I actually found a plum one I liked. It has an extra zipper for the charger/light.










Outside Pocket









Both Pockets









Main Pocket


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

BlueEyedMum said:


> They are selling Belkin ones. I actually found a plum one I liked. It has an extra zipper for the charger/light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After looking at this; I guess it's not a cover...LOL More like a case. All well, I still love it


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

The Targets around me are selling Nooks  .  So, Wal-Mart and Borders have Sony.  B&N, Best Buy and Target have the Nook and nobody is carring the K2?


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

TLM said:


> The Targets around me are selling Nooks . So, Wal-Mart and Borders have Sony. B&N, Best Buy and Target have the Nook and nobody is carring the K2?


That's weird, the Targets around me have the Sony and K2 and the Walmart has neither..


----------



## MetalDragon (Mar 27, 2010)

Looks like I'll be looking around Target this week!
Lawrence


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

As a test, they did originally say that the K2's would only be in 102 Targets in Florida and 1 in Oregon. So if you are anywhere else, I don't think they have been expanded yet.


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

I am in eastern central Florida and was surprised to see it in our target. Our area is not a huge city so I did not think it would make it here. The cases and covers were mostly gone. I have a K1 so the cases will not help me. I am hoping to get a K2 for my birthday in July. I am asking for gift cards instead of presents. My sister-in-law go hers for mother's day that way.


----------

